# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Team building vũng tàu, chương trình hấp dẫn, điểm làm mới lạ, độc đáo nhất, cáp treo

## tancuong_abctravel

*Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909 778 227 (Tư vấn 24/7)*

*TEAM BUILDING VŨNG TÀU - KHU DU LỊCH SINH THÁI - VĂN HÓA HỒ MÂY*

Giới thiệu: _Chỉ cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh 120km, Vũng Tàu là địa điểm hội họp, team building lý tưởng vì thời gian di chuyển ngắn, bãi biển tuyệt đẹp và nhiều khách sạn 3 sao với quy mô lớn. Để tạo điểm nhấn cho điểm đến Vũng Tàu, ABC Travel đã chọn VŨNG TÀU - KHU DU LỊCH SINH THÁI - VĂN HÓA HỒ MÂY là địa điểm tổ chức team building. Đây là nơi hội đủ các yếu tố cho hoạt động team building như địa điểm mới lạ, có không gian rộng, có nhiều vườn cây trên sườn núi, có nhiều trò chơi mới lạ, hấp dẫn,… ABC Travel là đơn vị tiên phong khảo sát và thiết kế các hoạt động team building trên núi lớn tại KDL Sinh Thái - Văn Hoá Hồ Mây. Nhiều hoạt động giải trí ban đêm cũng là ưu thế của Vũng Tàu so với các thành phố du lịch khác._

*Chương trình tour*

*Ngày 1: Tp. HCM – Vũng Tàu*

Sáng: Đón khách tại điểm hẹn. Ăn sáng. Đưa khách đến Vũng Tàu. Đoàn lên cáp treo khởi hành lên Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Hồ Mây. Tham gia chương trình Team building. Ăn trưa.
Chiều: Họp tại khách sạn. Gala dinner. Nghỉ ngơi tại Vũng Tàu.

*Ngày 2: Vũng Tàu - Tp. HCM*

Sáng: Team building trên bãi biển. Tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi. Trả phòng. Ăn trưa.
Chiều: thăm Bạch Dinh và Thích ca Phật đài. Tạm biệt Vũng Tàu. Mua sắm tại Bà Rịa hay Long Thành. Kết thúc chương trình

Giá tham khảo: 980.000 VNĐ/ khách (áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách, thời hạn áp dụng đến 31/12/2013 ngoại trừ dịp Tết, lễ).

Dịch vụ bao gồm: Vé Cáp treo, vé tham quan và vui chơi tại núi lớn, game tool tại KDL Sinh Thái Hồ Mây, game tool tại bãi biển, game design, âm thanh, 4 facilitators, 4 chai nước uống/ khách, ăn (2 ăn sáng, 2 ăn trưa, 1 gala dinner), khách sạn 3* (1 đêm, twin-sharing), xe 45 chỗ.


*ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com*
*
ĐẶT TOUR: Vui lòng gọi 0909.778.227*

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

*Thiết kế chương trình team building theo yêu cầu - Vui lòng gọi: 0909 778 227*

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp........................

----------

